# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Chip shops

## Neo

There are 7 chip shops in my town that I would use, there maybe a few more about but 7 comes to mind.
The nearest proper fish and chip shop to me (owner knows my name) is about half a mile away from my house, its handy. 
Battered haddock, cod or plaice, chips cut thick not the thinly sliced buggers you get on the south coast.

This is the fish  and chip shop my mother would take me to for lunch when I was a nipper, it was family owned by Italians if I remember. The chip shop was literally 50 yards from the bus stop.


This fish and chip shop is further into the town near the Cathedral, it was an English local family that owned and worked there,  again my mother would take me there for meals, I remember I asked for a mug of Bovril with my meals just the same as I had at a cafe called  The Cafe Roma

----------

Authentic (07-23-2021),Big Bird (01-16-2021),Captain Kirk! (01-16-2021),El Guapo (01-22-2021),jirqoadai (01-16-2021),Old Tex (01-16-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

over here, you can buy a bag of ruffles, a can of VanCamps pork n beans, and have a good time watching The Three Stooges on the flat screen.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

battered fish syndrome

----------


## Neo

> over here, you can buy a bag of ruffles, a can of VanCamps pork n beans, and have a good time watching The Three Stooges on the flat screen.


You are living the American dream!  

(that was sarcasm)

----------

jirqoadai (01-16-2021),QuaseMarco (01-22-2021),Thom Paine (01-16-2021)

----------


## Thom Paine

> You are living the American dream!  
> (that was sarcasm)


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   Thanks !  I needed that !!

----------

Neo (01-16-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

theres so much pressure on those lower headers im surprised they havnt planed down the doors by an inch or two. its prolly extremely drafty around those sheets of glass too. betcha they shatter every three weeks.

----------


## wbslws

I wish there were a good fish and chips place around here.

----------

Neo (01-16-2021)

----------


## Old Tex

Neo your post brought back a lot of memories for me. Somewhere around here I have a little inexpensive serving tray with a picture of a British street with a fish & chip shop. Oh & there was a little snack place that sold rolls with butter, cheese & sliced tomato's. Those things were WONDERFUL. 

I loved the people over there. When I was there socialism we probably in the 2nd stage of creeping in (out of 10 stages) & everybody was laughing about it. (that was long ago).

----------

Brat (06-07-2021)

----------


## Neo

> theres so much pressure on those lower headers im surprised they havnt planed down the doors by an inch or two. its prolly extremely drafty around those sheets of glass too. betcha they shatter every three weeks.


These are 16th century establishments, fear not little one!

----------

jirqoadai (01-16-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

look at the first one. the bow? under the two windows?

----------


## Authentic

Italians in the UK? Holy pasta curry!

----------

Neo (01-16-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

( italians and spaniards made up %60 of the H M S Mary Rose crew )

----------


## Neo

> Neo your post brought back a lot of memories for me. Somewhere around here I have a little inexpensive serving tray with a picture of a British street with a fish & chip shop. Oh & there was a little snack place that sold rolls with butter, cheese & sliced tomato's. Those things were WONDERFUL. 
> 
> I loved the people over there. When I was there socialism we probably in the 2nd stage of creeping in (out of 10 stages) & everybody was laughing about it. (that was long ago).


Around 15 years ago I was working late in Sutton which is pretty near Kingston upon Thames. It as dark and not many people about, must have been 9ish, I saw the red fish and chip shop lights and walked in, straight away the cockney sounding geezer made me feel at home, on the walls were photographs of celebrities with the owner in them as well.
I read the Autobiography of Michael Winner and I also knew what he was about to answer when I asked the owner about it the picture with Michael.
He told me when Michael Winner has guests he pre-orders fish and chip suppers for his guests, maybe 30-40 servings of Cod n chips, he delivered them to Michaels house in London. 
Of course I knew this was true as I had read about it.

The owners Fish and Chios were terrific, j was surprised as it was inside the M25.

----------

Authentic (07-23-2021),jirqoadai (01-16-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> There are 7 chip shops in my town that I would use, there maybe a few more about but 7 comes to mind.
> The nearest proper fish and chip shop to me (owner knows my name) is about half a mile away from my house, its handy. 
> Battered haddock, cod or plaice, chips cut thick not the thinly sliced buggers you get on the south coast.
> 
> This is the fish  and chip shop my mother would take me to for lunch when I was a nipper, it was family owned by Italians if I remember. The chip shop was literally 50 yards from the bus stop.
> 
> 
> This fish and chip shop is further into the town near the Cathedral, it was an English local family that owned and worked there,  again my mother would take me there for meals, I remember I asked for a mug of Bovril with my meals just the same as I had at a cafe called  The Cafe Roma


Got dangit man! We don't calls 'em chips over here! We calls 'em french fries! And we put ketchup on 'em and on hot dogs too! And we put mustard on biscuits! And pork and beans ain't got no pork in 'em! We park on a driveway and drive on a parkway!

----------


## Authentic

> Around 15 years ago I was working late in Sutton which is pretty near Kingston upon Thames. It as dark and not many people about, must have been 9ish, I saw the red fish and chip shop lights and walked in, straight away *the cockney sounding geezer* made me feel at home, on the walls were photographs of celebrities with the owner in them as well.
> I read the Autobiography of Michael Winner and I also knew what he was about to answer when I asked the owner about it the picture with Michael.
> He told me when Michael Winner has guests he pre-orders fish and chip suppers for his guests, maybe 30-40 servings of Cod n chips, he delivered them to Michaels house in London. 
> Of course I knew this was true as I had read about it.
> 
> The owners Fish and Chios were terrific, j was surprised as it was inside the M25.


Did he sell jellied eels?

----------


## Neo

> Did he sell jellied eels?


Funny you should mention that, in Sutton there was a mash and eel pie shop.

----------

Authentic (07-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> look at the first one. the bow? under the two windows?


Ye Gods man, these are 16th century houses made out of good old English Oak, of course they are warped. 
All over our town we have period houses.

----------


## Authentic

> Funny you should mention that, in Sutton there was *a mash and eel pie shop*.


This is why I want to visit East London. Well, also to see Whitechapel and places where Jack the Ripper hung out.

----------


## Authentic

I want to see a Leyton Orient match, too.

----------


## Neo

> This is why I want to visit East London. Well, also to see Whitechapel and places where Jack the Ripper hung out.


Hmmmmmm! Whitechapel isn’t how you think it is now. A few years ago I worked in Whitechapel on the large hospital there. 
200 yards from the hospital is a huge Muslim mosque, it was funny because across the road from the mosque was a pub that has strippers every dinner time, obviously the muzzies hated it.  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> I want to see a Leyton Orient match, too.


Geeez you are a sucker for punishment!  :Smile:

----------

Authentic (01-16-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Hmmmmmm! Whitechapel isnt how you think it is now. A few years ago I worked in Whitechapel on the large hospital there. 
> 200 yards from the hospital is a huge Muslim mosque, it was funny because across the road from the mosque was a pub that has strippers every dinner time, obviously the muzzies hated it.


More Bangladeshi then in 1888? Is that cool church still around?

----------


## Authentic

> Geeez you are a sucker for punishment!


I support Millwall too, even though I can't watch them in America. Well, I could, but I don't do apps.

----------


## Neo

> Is that cool church still around?


You mean *St. Mary Matfelon Church?*

----------


## Frankenvoter

I'm lucky to live not far from Rusty's Wharf, which is an Arthur Treachers clone, which isn't completely fair to say as I've heard one of the owners was an AT owner or franchisee or whatever but basically the menu is the same and way better than Long John Silvers which sucks just about as bad as Captain D's, and I'm not a huge seafood person to begin with.

Who knows, they might ship you an order like Adam's Ribs did for Hawkeye on M.A.S.H. 

Rusty's Wharf (rustyswharfpataskala.com)

----------

Brat (06-07-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Is that cool church still around?


You mean St Mary Matfelon church?

----------


## Neo

> I'm lucky to live not far from Rusty's Wharf, which is an Arthur Treachers clone, which isn't completely fair to say as I've heard one of the owners was an AT owner or franchisee or whatever but basically the menu is the same and way better than Long John Silvers which sucks just about as bad as Captain D's, and I'm not a huge seafood person to begin with.
> 
> Who knows, they might ship you an order like Adam's Ribs did for Hawkeye on M.A.S.H. 
> 
> Rusty's Wharf (rustyswharfpataskala.com)


That food looks great!

----------

Frankenvoter (01-16-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> You mean St Mary Matfelon church?


Christ Church, Spitalfields.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christ...,_Spitalfields

----------


## jirqoadai

> Ye Gods man, these are 16th century houses made out of good old English Oak, of course they are warped. 
> All over our town we have period houses.


the Hre and Bru has period houses also. and the Kachin. but thats all that happened inside of them though.

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> More Bangladeshi then in 1888? Is that cool church still around?



The reference to french fries in America in this thread reminded me of this essay about why English is hard to learn.

There is no egg in eggplant nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple; English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads which aren't sweet, are meat.

We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that: quicksand works slowly; boxing rings are square; a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.

And why is it that writers write but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce and hammers don't ham?

If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth, beeth? One goose, 2 geese? So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?

Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends, but not one amend, that you comb through annals of history but not a single annal? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one, what do you call it? If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat?

Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run-feet that smell? How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? How can overlook and oversee be opposites, while quite a lot and quite a few are alike?

Have you ever noticed that we talk about certain things only when they are absent? Have you ever seen a horseful carriage or a strapful gown? Met a sung hero or experienced requited love? Run into someone who was combobulated; gruntled; ruly or peccable? And where are all those people who are spring chickens or who would actually hurt a fly?

You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down, in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, an alarm goes off by going on.

English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race - which, of course, is not a race at all.

That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out, they are invisible. 

And why, when I wind up my watch, I start it, but when I wind up this essay - I end it.



Stan (by proxy) I have no idea who the amazing author of this is.     :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Thinking:

----------

Authentic (01-17-2021)

----------


## Authentic

And yes, I know that Millwall and Leyton Orient don't exactly get along, but it's not on the same level of hatred as Millwall-West Ham.

----------

Neo (01-16-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I wish there were a good fish and chips place around here.



First lets define 'good fish and chips'

North Sea Cod or Haddock, deep fried in beef lard at 365F , with beer batter

Lincolnshire Red or King Edward Whites potatoes sliced into  1cm x 1cm chips, also fried in beef lard abut at 380F Thats why you need two fat friers in a chip shop.


Suprisingly enough, theres an English Chip Shop here in Spain near where we live. The guy runnign it is second generation Chippie from Lincolnshire and does it right and authentic.  You can (normally) sit in or take away, and its (normally) so packed you have to book a table.

You also get 'English Butchers'  . Ther also one of those, he puports to be fro mSpalding and advertises Lincolnshire Sausages, and although he has the taste correct, he makes them far too large, proper lincolnshire sausages  should be about five inches long and an inch thick, his are more like an inch and a quarter thick and eight inches long. Sausages that large are difficult to cook properly.

----------

Neo (01-16-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Suprisingly enough, theres an English Chip Shop here in Spain near where we live. The guy runnign it is second generation Chippie from Lincolnshire and does it right and *authentic*.  You can (normally) sit in or take away, and its (normally) so packed you have to book a table..


Thank you!

----------


## Big Wheeler

Right then.Who amongst us is going to explain the laws of cricket (our national summer sport) to our American brothers.

----------

Authentic (01-16-2021),Neo (01-16-2021)

----------


## Neo

> And yes, I know that Millwall and Leyton Orient don't exactly get along, but it's not on the same level of hatred as Millwall-West Ham.


I try not to talk about that east London filth, I’m an Arsenal supporter  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> Right then.Who amongst us is going to explain the laws of cricket (our national summer sport) to our American brothers.


Rather unsurprisingly Americans do not have the patience or the brain capacity to fathom the rules of the game. 
It would be rather like putting the complete parts of a nuclear bomb in their living rooms and asking them to put it together.

----------

Authentic (07-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Right then.Who amongst us is going to explain the laws of cricket (our national summer sport) to our American brothers.



Oh thats easy


You have two sides, one thats out in the field and one thats in. 

Each man that's in  the side that's in has a hit at the ball until he goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those coming in out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out when the in side go out to let the out side in


When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have been out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game

Its simple, even kids  can play it.

----------

Big Wheeler (01-16-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I try not to talk about that east London filth, I’m an Arsenal supporter


I guess that I like to wade in the muck. Being in the UK, you can support Arsenal. I look down on any American who is an Arsenal fan.

Us Yanks like the underdog. Can you say Leicester City?

----------


## Neo

> Oh thats easy
> 
> 
> You have two sides, one thats out in the field and one thats in. 
> 
> Each man that's in  the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side that's been in goes out and tries to get those coming in out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out when the in side go out to let the out side in
> 
> 
> When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have been out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game
> ...


I couldn’t have explained it better mate  :Smile:

----------

Big Wheeler (01-16-2021)

----------


## Neo

> I guess that I like to wade in the muck. Being in the UK, you can support Arsenal. I look down on any American who is an Arsenal fan.
> 
> Us Yanks like the underdog. Can you say Leicester City?


We look down on the under dog especially if it’s a club from the Birmingham area.

Of course I can say Leicester city.

Its pronounced “Lester city”

----------

Authentic (01-16-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> We look down on the under dog especially if it’s a club from the Birmingham area.
> 
> Of course I can say Leicester city.
> 
> Its pronounced “Lester city”


Like Gloucester, Massachusetts is pronounced "Gloster".

----------


## Neo

> Like Gloucester, Massachusetts is pronounced "Gloster".


Exactly! 

Manceaster= Manchester Donceastre= Doncaster.  Chester= ceastre 

All were Roman fortified towns
Ceastre means just that. 
Lots of English towns are old Roman fortified towns but spelt different.

You’d get the hang of it if you lived amongst us for 30-40 years  :Smile:

----------

Authentic (07-23-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Exactly! 
> 
> Manceaster= Manchester Donceastre= Doncaster.  Chester= ceastre 
> 
> All were Roman fortified towns
> Ceastre means just that. 
> Lots of English towns are old Roman fortified towns but spelt different.
> 
> You’d get the hang of it if you lived amongst us for 30-40 years


Hadrian's Wall.

England was a pension for many old Roman soldiers (Legionnaires).

----------


## Well Bonded

Over here Chip Shops are being set up to tag people who have been vaccinated.

----------


## Neo

I can just imagine it; the needle goes in and you suddenly decide to have  a battered sausage and a tub of curry with your chips!  :Smile:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Exactly! 
> 
> Manceaster= Manchester Donceastre= Doncaster.  Chester= ceastre 
> 
> All were Roman fortified towns
> Ceastre means just that. 
> Lots of English towns are old Roman fortified towns but spelt different.
> 
> You’d get the hang of it if you lived amongst us for 30-40 years



Essentially, all english place names derive either from the Roman,  Anglo Saxon, Norman or Danish words, eg



Netherbury, Dorset - from  the Daneish 'neder'  (down, lower)  and _burh_ (dative _byrig)_ a norse word meaning 'Fortified place'. Similary 'Sudbury' is from the 8th century danish words  for "Southern Fort"



Nettleham, Lincolnshire - 'the -ham is derived from the danish word for 'farm, homestead', Nettle is Old English, hence "the farm where the nettles grow"


A lot of place names have the name of the person or family who lived thier:



Syston, Leicester  - first referred to in Domesday Book as _Sitestone_ (1086),  and in Ecumenical  Court Rolls of 1201 as _Sithestun_. -ton is like -ham, from an earlier time, probably saxon, so the name is probably derived from the Saxon 'Sigehǣth' + 'ton' ie  ‘farmstead of a man called Sigehǣth’.


Gainsborough, Lincolnshire. -burgh is dereived from the Norse word for 'stronghold' ,  hence _Gainesburg_  (Domesday1086). ‘Stronghold of a man called Gegn’.  - Old English personal name + _burh_.


Catterick in Yorkshire, was a major Roman Fort. In latin its 'Cataractonium' from the Latin word 'Cataracta' (from which we get 'cataract', ie waterfall), so it was  'the place of the waterfall'. Its possible its a misintrepretation of the Brittani tribe (pre roman) placename meaning "place with Battle Ramparts"

I could write pages on this subject.......             ...

----------

Authentic (01-18-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

erik bloodaxe was norse? no? and York was his capitol, no?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> erik bloodaxe was norse? no? and York was his capitol, no?



England has had several capitals. Its complicated.

On 12 July 927, the various Anglo-Saxon kingdoms were united by Æthelstan (r. 927–939) to form the Kingdom of England. In 1016, the kingdom became part of the North Sea Empire of Cnut the Great, a personal union between England, Denmark and Norway, and for a time the Capital transferred to Gainsborough - in fact it was probably Cnut that gave rise to the story of Canute (Cnut) trying to hold back the sea (the River Trent at that point is tidal). The Norman conquest of England in 1066 led to the transfer of the English capital city and chief royal residence from the Anglo-Saxon one at Winchester to Westminster, and the City of London quickly established itself as England's largest and principal commercial centre.  Erik the Viking was one of the fiefdoms that Æthelstan defeated prior to 927 AD

Before that various Anglo Saxon Kings held capitals are various towns and cities across the land, including Lincoln, (which became the Roman Fortified Port  _Lindum Colonia_) and to answer the question, the sagas of Erik Bloodaxe are long and manifold, and his connection with York as King of Northumbria is detailed here:

Eric Bloodaxe: History of York

----------

jirqoadai (01-17-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

Michael Wood has done a masterfull detailed study of him. whats great about his story is everything ever told about him con-viking is backwards. theres no grayness. WolfStien never lied. everyone else did.

----------


## UKSmartypants

Theres considerable evidence the Vikings may have got as far as northern Canada at some stage, as the Phoenicians may have done, being the first nation to invent sea navigation.

If you follow the developments on Oak Island, its clear ther were many visitors from europe to the northern coasts of canada and eastern coasts of america long long before Columbus trocked over thiere.  It wouldnt suprice me if the Vikinsg got as far as Oak Island at least once.


If anyone is intersted in talking about Oak Island we can start a thread... i read the same Readers Digest Article as the Lagina brothers, and at the same time, and was fired with the same fascinatiion. Until they made a TV series of it, it was a wonderful, obscure story almost no one had heard of.

----------


## jirqoadai

BloodAxe? he fought in the White Sea, and in the Med. and off Ireland and Wales. yet he kept his capitols name York. even though he was Norse. its everyone else who enjoyed changing names.

----------


## Authentic

Got to add Fish and Chips to the dinner rotation

----------


## Northern Rivers

Great fish and chips on our coast. Jewfish and red potatoes are my fav....

----------


## UKSmartypants

> BloodAxe? he fought in the White Sea, and in the Med. and off Ireland and Wales. yet he kept his capitols name York. even though he was Norse. its everyone else who enjoyed changing names.



The Roman name for York was Eboracum, based on a native British name  for the ancient site. It is thought that the root of the early name was  Eburos, an ancient Brittani personal name, which suggests that the site  was founded by someone called Eburos.  

 An alternative view is that the name is based on the Ancient British  word Eburos meaning Yew, a sacred Celtic tree from which the personal  name Eburos derives. In Roman times there was a tribe in Gaul called the  Eburorovices, who were the ‘Warriors of the Yew Tree’.


 When the Anglo-Saxons arrived in the north from Germany and Denmark  in the sixth century they made Eboracum the capital of Deira, a  Northumbrian sub-kingdom. Eboracum was corrupted by Anglo-Saxon speech  into Eoforwic meaning ‘wild boar settlement’. The Anglo-Saxons confused  the Celtic word ‘Ebor’ meaning yew tree with their own word ‘Eofor’  meaning ‘wild boar’.


 In 865 AD the Danes captured the North and in 876 Halfdene the Dane  made Eoforwic the capital of the Viking Kingdom of York . Later in 918  AD a mixed race of Norwegian-Irish Vikings settled at York and for many  years York was subordinated to the Viking stronghold at Dublin.

So the name changed considerably over the Dark Ages, and was named long before the Vikings  arrived.   The Vikings interpreted Eoforwic, the Anglo-Saxon name for York as Jorvik. The change of the Saxon f to a Viking V occured in other words in the English language such as the Anglo Saxon word ‘Seofan’ which was changed by the Vikings into its modern form ‘Seven’.


In the late Viking period it is thought that the name Jorvik was shortened to something resembling its present form, York and in the medieval age the name York was generally used, although an independent form ‘Yerk’ is known to have existed at this time.


Hence Erik the Viking knew the place as  Jorvik, and 'York' didnt appear until much later

----------

jirqoadai (01-22-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

I used to have a fish and chip shop.

There is one where I live called The Pit Stop Cafe - it used to be a service station. Sometimes I buy a hotdog and a chocolate milkshake from there. But I dont really like fish and chip shop food. I also dont have a lot of trust in hygiene practices of places like that.

----------


## El Guapo

There used to be a couple of proper fish and chip shops in Toronto when I was a kid. When Toronto was still WASP-Y. They'd wrap the whole order up in an old newspaper with packets of malt vinegar. It was heaven, and a family dinner treat on the odd Sunday. Nothing these days seems to compare.

----------


## Neo

When I was at school school meals were 25p a day, my mother would give me a £1 note to give to my form teacher for my lunch meals.
The desk partner next to me always went home for lunch, I asked him what he did for food?

Then he enlightened me to a whole new world of thinking outside the box.

My friends house was 3/4 mile away from the school, as young lads we’d do this in a heartbeat.
On the way we’d buy with our 25p  ten cigarettes each, and a 10p worth of chips(enough for 2 people)  and we’d eat it in his house with a loaf of sliced white bread, tomato sauce, salt and vinegar. The 5p left over was used in a bus fare home, until then a luxury to travel on a bus to my house.

----------


## Authentic

> When I was at school school meals were *25p* a day, my mother would give me a £1 note to give to my form teacher for my lunch meals.


25 mikepence? I don't think even karen could handle that!

----------


## Neo

> 25 mikepence? I don't think even karen could handle that!


Only in America!

----------

Authentic (01-22-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Only in America!


Indeed!

----------


## Neo

The chip shop near me sells Pukka pies, my favourite pie is steak and kidney. Nothing better than to have pie, medium chips and a side portion of chip shop curry sauce poured over the pie. 



Living the dream in the U.K.  :Smile:

----------


## UKSmartypants

Pukka Pies are a new kid on the block when it comes to chip shops, they have only been around  for 30 years.

Fish and chips were a cheap meal when I was a lad , 1s/6d  for Haddock and chips, wrapped in newspaper and soused in salt and vinegar . The fish was caught in the North Sea and the potatoes grown in the rich fertile silt land of southern Lincolnshire and The Wash.

The Ei wiped out out fishign fleet, took all the fish, sold it back to us,  and fish became a luxury.  Now we have reclaimed control of the fish, we can rebuild the fishing fleet and the processing infrastructure - markets, storage, transport, freezer tech.  Boris is going to throw £125M at doing this, By the time it comes to the renegotiation with the EU in 5 years time we'll be in a position to fish it all, and we can chuck the French and Germans and Dutch out our waters for good.

Assuming the EU still exists in 5 years time......

----------

Neo (01-22-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

around here when you order chips .. you get these thin crispy things.

----------


## Neo

> around here when you order chips .. you get these thin crispy things.


LOL
These are chick cut English chips, cooked perfectly, what can be better than that? 


These are deformed, thinly cut abominations, mutilated beyond any familiarity of being a chip.


Its a sad shame that America cannot grasp the greatness of the British chip!

----------

QuaseMarco (01-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I visited London 2 times..... never did have fish and chips.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Authentic

> around here when you order chips .. you get these thin crispy things.


In the UK, those are called crisps.

----------

Neo (01-23-2021),ruthless terrier (01-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> I visited London 2 times..... never did have fish and chips.


I feel your pain mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

My mother having 2 sons to feed gave us chips in the week for dinner.  My mother would peel the potatoes, cut them into thick manly sized pieces then pop them into boil in a saucepan for 5 mins. 
she’d drain them properly and carefully put them into a boiling pan of oil. With a lid put on she’d boil them in oil until they were crispy and a glorious golden colour.  

Mother was an expert chip cook, we’d have sausages, fried egg with Heinz baked beans, it had to be Heinz baked beans or we’d riot and we’d get  slapped for it.

----------

Authentic (01-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I visited London 2 times..... never did have fish and chips.



That because the southerners have no idea about it. For great fish and chips you have to travel north, to Lincolnshire, Yorkshire, or up to Liverpool or Newcastle.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> In the UK, those are called crisps.



It worse here in Spain, mate, the Spanish have no grasp of the difference between crisps and chips. They call it all  'patata fritas'   (Fried potato).

----------

Authentic (07-23-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Its a sad shame that America cannot grasp the greatness of the British chip!


that's no chip .. that's a fry nonono.gif

----------

jirqoadai (01-23-2021)

----------


## Neo

> that's no chip .. that's a fry nonono.gif

----------


## jirqoadai

if a fastfood joint in the US tried to sell potato slabs, theyd loose their shirts. chick fillet has potato waffles. most others do fries. and without their signature fries, mcgrubbies would go belly up in two days.

----------

ruthless terrier (01-23-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> if a fastfood joint in the US tried to sell potato slabs, theyd loose their shirts. chick fillet has potato waffles. most others do fries. and without their signature fries, mcgrubbies would go belly up in two days.



have you ever seen the automobiles in line for the local chick fillet? unfuckingbelievable.

----------

jirqoadai (01-23-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

> have you ever seen the automobiles in line for the local chick fillet? unfuckingbelievable.


i sit through them sometimes. theyre huge yet take less than 20 minutes before you get your order.

----------


## Big Wheeler

> It worse here in Spain, mate, the Spanish have no grasp of the difference between crisps and chips. They call it all  'patata fritas'   (Fried potato).


And a bag of crisps is called chips.          Oh.The complexity of language!

----------


## El Guapo

> that's no chip .. that's a fry nonono.gif


 Freedom Fries?




Remember that?  :Grin20:

----------


## El Guapo

> And a bag of crisps is called chips.          Oh.The complexity of language!




Ain't you a... _Lorry driver_?









 :Grin20:

----------

Big Wheeler (01-23-2021),jirqoadai (01-23-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

i remember Laurie. she would get upset if you said you would pile drive her.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> that's no chip .. that's a fry nonono.gif


   No a 'fry' is the dreaful French attempt at doing chips which they fail at miserably due  to their inability to grasp they are chipping the potatoes too thinly

----------


## Authentic

A chip off of the ol' spud.

----------


## Kodiak

> LOL
> These are chick cut English chips, cooked perfectly, what can be better than that? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a sad shame that America cannot grasp the greatness of the British chip!


Here in the states, those are called potato wedges....

----------

jirqoadai (01-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Here in the states, those are called potato wedges....


  See they are neither one thing nor another. They arent chips. They arent crisps. They arent even 'fries'. And they arent even Baked Potato. They are just a culinary abortion.

----------

Neo (01-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

> No a 'fry' is the dreaful French attempt at doing chips which they fail at miserably due  to their inability to grasp they are chipping the potatoes too thinly


I only buy McDonalds fries because quite simply its better than nowt.  :Sad20:

----------


## Neo

> Here in the states, those are called potato wedges....


A lazy, perverted, inexcusable attempt to use a potato.

----------


## ruthless terrier

potatoes are boring. try sweet potato fries .. chips.

----------

Authentic (01-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> potatoes are boring. try sweet potato fries .. chips.



Sweet Potatoes do not native to the UK, and are the foodstuff of third world gourmands. They only really work in curries.

----------

Neo (01-24-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

> See they are neither one thing nor another. They arent chips. They arent crisps. They arent even 'fries'. And they arent even Baked Potato. They are just a culinary abortion.


Semantics.  No matter, the doc says I can't have potatoes anyway and gotta cut the carbs.  So to me they are just pictures.

----------


## Kodiak

> A lazy, perverted, inexcusable attempt to use a potato.


Doesn't look a whole lot different than your pic.  :Dontknow:  

That was just one pic I found off the net that said "Potato Wedges", which was the point. There are many more.  What is it with you Brits and your superior this, superior that garbage?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Doesn't look a whole lot different than your pic.  
> 
> That was just one pic I found off the net that said "Potato Wedges", which was the point. There are many more.  What is it with you Brits and your superior this, superior that garbage?



We're defensive about fish and chips, its our national dish.

----------


## Kodiak

> We're defensive about fish and chips, its our national dish.


Got it. So anyone else that has something similar is deemed total crap whether it's been tasted or not.

I'm not taking anything away from your fish and chips, they do look tasty.  Just not keen on trashing other cultures food.  I personally cannot stand Chinese food, but don't go out of my way to call it an "abortion".

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I only buy McDonalds fries because quite simply it’s better than nowt.


Yeah, me, too.

I can't have any, anymore...but back in the day, the best place to get them...was, for me, a portable truck that would be part of an annual August fair in the city park where I grew up.  Fried in butter, in deep fryers.  Then served with vinegar.  Heavily salted.  I'm drooling as I think of it!

The Fallen Arches' fries are library paste in comparison.

Here in the States, we went through a phase, decades ago...a chain of English-style Fish & Chips outlets.  Arthur Treacher's.  My understanding was, they paid for the name - not unlike how these hotel owners would pay Trump a small percentage to use HIS name on their hotels, worldwide.

But, Arthur Treacher's never really caught on.  Sometimes cross-cultural pollination doesn't catch on.

I love my potatoes...mashed, chipped, shoestring fries, or baked - but can't have them.  They send the blood sugar up there, even faster than a candy bar would.

----------


## jirqoadai

> We're defensive about fish and chips, its our national dish.


i used to eat at Captn Ds regularly. like once a week. in the last 20 years, ive only eaten at a joes crabshack once, and a long john silver twice. you can go to any Dennys, and for breakfast, get shrimp any way you want it with bacon. so you roll some up in your flapjack, and eat it like a sammich.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> We're defensive about fish and chips, its our national dish.



I was just watching a British movie last night...filmed in 1974.  What a charming city London was...relatively orderly, polite bobbies, if you miss the bus just run after it and grab the pole on the open rear platform.  Shops, public areas, everyone well behaved.

That's an ideal, of course; but it corresponds with the memories of Americans who were there in that era.

How did we ever get from there to here?  But, the idea of little storefronts, with a fine snack for sale...no long lines, no surly kids at the counter, no heavily-advertised swill...just an honest-to-god plate of fish and potatoes, to eat as you walk home...which you could do, because home was close and there weren't roving Antifa gangs...

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

This thing with french fries is out of kilter with empirical data.


The truest form of potato culinary competition is with the potato chip, *as it's called in the US.* Go into any store and at best there will be one kind of fried potato wedges. But there are dozens of brands and styles of the very thinly sliced potatos, in bags. All the variations that can be imagined are there, with different oils, different coating, different shapes, different degrees of browning, etc. Why are we discussing these other fried potato forms?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Did he sell jellied eels?


I saw what looked like that at the Taipei night market....down the street from the french fried goose necks that look like short walking canes.

----------


## Neo

> Doesn't look a whole lot different than your pic.


 @Kodiak...To make a thick perfect chip I’ve already told you how to make it.  But here goes again!

Peel quality potatoes, preferably king Edwards, slice them into fairly thick slices.
Carefully Pat each piece with a paper towel and pop them into a boiling pan of water.
leave them for 5 minutes.
Take them out and dry with a paper towel
Pop them in a boiling pan of oil and fry till golden brown.

----------

Kodiak (01-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

> This thing with french fries is out of kilter with empirical data.
> 
> 
> The truest form of potato culinary competition is with the potato chip, *as it's called in the US.* Go into any store and at best there will be one kind of fried potato wedges. But there are dozens of brands and styles of the very thinly sliced potatos, in bags. All the variations that can be imagined are there, with different oils, different coating, different shapes, different degrees of browning, etc. Why are we discussing these other fried potato forms?


Youve never tasted home made English chips.  
A night on the ale with me at my favourite boozer in town, then a short walk to the 15th century Ye olde fish and chip shoppe  would make you realise how good it is to be English.  :Smile:

----------


## Kodiak

> @Kodiak...To make a thick perfect chip I’ve already told you how to make it.  But here goes again!
> 
> Peel quality potatoes, preferably king Edwards, slice them into fairly thick slices.
> Carefully Pat each piece with a paper towel and pop them into a boiling pan of water.
> leave them for 5 minutes.
> Take them out and dry with a paper towel
> Pop them in a boiling pan of oil and fry till golden brown.


Well either way, it's no matter to me since the doc has me on a low carb diet and say no potatoes.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> @Kodiak...To make a thick perfect chip I’ve already told you how to make it.  But here goes again!
> 
> Peel quality potatoes, preferably king Edwards, slice them into fairly thick slices.
> Carefully Pat each piece with a paper towel and pop them into a boiling pan of water.
> leave them for 5 minutes.
> Take them out and dry with a paper towel
> Pop them in a boiling pan of oil and fry till golden brown.


Why not thin.. like American chips?

----------


## Neo

> Well either way, it's no matter to me since the doc has me on a low carb diet and say no potatoes.


That’s a shame, I sympathise for you.

My second choice of chippy would be a bit of a walk but well worth it.   Ruddy’s have 2 fish and chip shops, both excellently run.
My only gripe is since the 80s they serve fish and chips in little boxes...that’s unEnglish.

----------


## Authentic

> Got it. So anyone else that has something similar is deemed total crap whether it's been tasted or not.
> 
> I'm not taking anything away from your fish and chips, they do look tasty.  Just not keen on trashing other cultures food.  *I personally cannot stand Chinese food*, but don't go out of my way to call it an "abortion".


The bat soup can give you COVID-19.

----------


## Authentic

> This thing with french fries is out of kilter with empirical data.
> 
> 
> The truest form of potato culinary competition is with the potato chip, *as it's called in the US.* Go into any store and at best there will be one kind of fried potato wedges. But there are dozens of brands and styles of the very thinly sliced potatos, in bags. All the variations that can be imagined are there, with different oils, different coating, different shapes, different degrees of browning, etc. Why are we discussing these other fried potato forms?


Because the thread is called Chip Shops, not Crisp Bags.

----------

UKSmartypants (01-24-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

the ship shape 
chip shoppe 
stops serving ale 
at around eight,
though one can still 
buy chops 
if theyre not 
wearing chaps 
at the butchers.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Because the thread is called Chip Shops, not Crisp Bags.


Yeah.... I'm talking about chips.

Attachment 55810

Chips

----------

ruthless terrier (01-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I asked for a mug of Bovril with my meals just the same as I had at a cafe called  The Cafe Roma


Did Café Roma become Bella Roma?

----------


## Authentic

> Yeah.... I'm talking about chips.
> 
> Attachment 55810
> 
> Chips


And in the UK, those are called crisps.

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Sweet Potatoes do not native to the UK.



 not my problem. they put the boring potato to shame. no wonder you gotta fry in the deep fat.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> not my problem. they put the boring potato to shame. no wonder you gotta fry in the deep fat.


Yuca too.

----------


## Neo

Id like to know where you got this name fries for chips cos basically most of you derive from The Mayflower and sometimes I do think of you as perhaps Brits that talk with an awful accent.  So! Who gave chips the derogatory name of fries, where was it first mentioned?

----------


## jirqoadai

> I’d like to know where you got this name “fries” for chips cos basically most of you derive from The Mayflower and sometimes I do think of you as perhaps Brits that talk with an awful accent.  So! Who gave chips the derogatory name of fries, where was it first mentioned?


our first fried potato was invented by davy crockett when him and his cronies ate the stash under an injun fort that they burned down with the injuns inside. stewd is how he discribed his spuds.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> This thing with french fries is out of kilter with empirical data.
> 
> 
> The truest form of potato culinary competition is with the potato chip, *as it's called in the US.* Go into any store and at best there will be one kind of fried potato wedges. But there are dozens of brands and styles of the very thinly sliced potatos, in bags. All the variations that can be imagined are there, with different oils, different coating, different shapes, different degrees of browning, etc. Why are we discussing these other fried potato forms?



We were frying chips in the  Uk when you were still giving the Irapaho flu, whisky and guns.

----------

Neo (01-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Id like to know where you got this name fries for chips cos basically most of you derive from The Mayflower and sometimes I do think of you as perhaps Brits that talk with an awful accent.  So! Who gave chips the derogatory name of fries, where was it first mentioned?


I have ancestors who were on Mayflower and a few subsequent ships to Plymouth, but around here I'd have to guess the majority of people have roots in Guadalajara.

----------

Neo (01-24-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> We were frying chips in the  Uk when you were still giving the Irapaho flu, whisky and guns.


Arapaho. You guys are defensive about fish and chips, while we are defensive about our Indian (Native American) names.

----------

Big Wheeler (01-25-2021),Neo (01-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> the ship shape 
> chip shoppe 
> stops serving ale 
> at around eight,
> though one can still 
> buy chops 
> if theyre not 
> wearing chaps 
> at the butchers.


Long ago

Outside a chip shop in Walthanstow

There was  a biker called Greasy Joe 

Put on 'is  'elmet and said 'Lets go'

He was keen

Went down the 'igh street like Barry Sheen

Trying 'is best to look really mean

Till he sees Ann on her new machine

Rummmming away together

Rummmming away together 

Ann and Joe.....etc etc...




With apologies to Abba and 'Angelo'.

----------


## Authentic

> We were frying chips in the  Uk when you were still giving the Irapaho flu, whisky and guns.


The Spanish gave them horses.

----------


## jirqoadai

> The Spanish gave them horses.


correction. they stole horses from the BlackFeet

----------


## Neo

> I have ancestors who were on Mayflower and a few subsequent ships to Plymouth, but around here I'd have to guess the majority of people have roots in Guadalajara.


United States (579)
Has 1+ grandparents (579)Has 2+ grandparents (483)Has 3+ grandparents (351)Has 4+ grandparents (269)United Kingdom (143)Canada (61)Ireland (26)Germany (17)Italy (14)Sweden (9)Australia (6)Poland (5)Mexico (5)Denmark (4)New Zealand (3)South Africa (3)Hungary (3)Lithuania (2)Russia (2)Jersey (2)Belgium (2)France (2)Switzerland (2)


I have more DNA family in America than anywhere else.

----------


## Authentic

> correction. they stole horses from the BlackFeet


Who stole them from the Comanche, who got their horses in Santa Fe.

----------


## jirqoadai

> Who stole them from the Comanche, who got their horses in Santa Fe.


Comanche were good breeders also. the BlackFeet made one raid and then became the premier horse breeders of the injuns. the better question would be, why did so few Apache have a horse?

----------

Authentic (01-24-2021)

----------


## Neo

> Comanche were good breeders also. the BlackFeet made one raid and then became the premier horse breeders of the injuns. the better question would be, why did so few Apache have a horse?


That’s nonsense ! The Apache traded horses off the Pueblo people who stole them from the Spanish, they had horses for 300 years and were better horsemen than even the Spanish.

----------


## jirqoadai

> That’s nonsense ! The Apache traded horses off the Pueblo people who stole them from the Spanish, they had horses for 300 years and were better horsemen than even the Spanish.


what a farce. the Apache were cowd by the spaniards burning their villes.

----------


## Neo

> what a farce. the Apache were cowd by the spaniards burning their villes.


 :Geez:

----------


## Authentic

What would the Apache 300 or so years ago have thought about fish and chips?

----------


## Neo

> What would the Apache 300 or so years ago have thought about fish and chips?


We were side tracked into discussing horses..., I thought you’d turn up.  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

“Heap big fries”  I guess the Apache would have said?

----------

Kodiak (01-25-2021)

----------


## jirqoadai

> 


i see you never found out how Kit Carson won.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> i see you never found out how Kit Carson won.


He was a heinous murderer...

----------


## jirqoadai

> He was a heinous murderer...


yes he was. my point was he didnt chase the Apache on horse back. he occupied their water sources.

----------


## Neo

> He was a heinous murderer...


Perhaps! But to beat a heinous murdering  native, one must be better at it?

----------


## Neo

It’s fast approaching 5:20pm I’ve ordered cod n chips from this chippy in Torquay

----------


## Neo

Ive just took a quick snap of the chippy i came across in town

----------


## Big Wheeler

It's a tropical 22C in God's country today.This fat boy is waiting for the management to serve up a salad.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I could use a chip shop, today...power's all messed up, after the Woke Power Corporation, LLC, installed Smart Meters.

I have an inverter, and an old Toyota (much, much better than a new Chevrolet) and I'm powering the refrigerator that way.  And this computer.

But making the microwave work is more work.  I'd rather just get carry-out.

----------


## Neo

> I could use a chip shop, today...power's all messed up, after the Woke Power Corporation, LLC, installed Smart Meters.
> 
> I have an inverter, and an old Toyota (much, much better than a new Chevrolet) and I'm powering the refrigerator that way.  And this computer.
> 
> But making the microwave work is more work.  I'd rather just get carry-out.


Did you say refrigerator?

----------


## Oceander

I'd love to go to one of the chip shops I used to go to in Freo.

----------

Neo (06-07-2021)

----------


## Neo

> I'd love to go to one of the chip shops I used to go to in Freo.


Ruddys chip shop not far from me do a choice.
A decent Curry sauce, a battered sausage n chips.

----------


## Authentic

> I try not to talk about that east London filth, I’m an Arsenal supporter


I am sorry.

----------


## Kodiak

> I’ve just took a quick snap of the chippy i came across in town


How come the guy behind the counter isn't wearing a face diaper with a sign that says you have to?  

Looks like a nice little joint though.

----------

Authentic (07-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> theres so much pressure on those lower headers im surprised they havnt planed down the doors by an inch or two. its prolly extremely drafty around those sheets of glass too. betcha they shatter every three weeks.



Oh no, no chance of that.

Its 16th century, and by the 16th century the art of timber buiulding construction wa well mastered. 

The basis of the building is the coner posts, which usually sit on big flat Padstones, usually granite. Then a frame is built foir the walls, and is triangulated by diagonal corner pieces.  the gaps are then filled with stones and then plastered over. the structure is rock solid. The next deck over hangs and thus is cantilevered  on the top  plates. This is then made rigid by putting rebates in the top corners of the floor joists and insetting the floorboards (Tongued and grooved floor boarding wasnt invented until the late 19th century.)

These buildings once settled dont go anywhere. Another  technique used is the wall plates that hold the next floor or the roof joists are tied together using green planed English Oak, morticed and tenoned together. As the timber seasons, it shrinks and pulls  the structure and joints tightly together. It was also in the latter part of the 16th century that use of purlins to stop the roof timbers from racking, ie falling sideways   like this / / /  was devised.

The American method of timber Box frame construction derives exactly from this method of building, and both go back to the lessons learned building War Galleys in the 13th century.

Unfortunately,  english timber building construction is another of my favorite subjects....

----------

Authentic (07-24-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It's a tropical 22C in God's country today.This fat boy is waiting for the management to serve up a salad.


94F on the patio at 5PM and 80% humidity yesterday. The Management would be less than impressed.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> It’s fast approaching 5:20pm I’ve ordered cod n chips from this chippy in Torquay


is Torquay still full of Poles?

----------

